# Get well vibes for Ralph....



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

So i do seem to spend waaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time in this topic.....I'd rather be elsewhere on the forum if I'm honest....  

I believe Ralph has decided that eating is for wimps and being stubborn and refusing to eat is much more healthy.
He point blank refuses to eat.
We have syringed him Hills A/D last night and twice already this morning - I would think at this point we are accomplished syringe feeders so we know what we're doing. He refuses to swallow. I know he can swallow, because we have managed to get some Hills in him. He just puts his tongue in the way and pushes the food out. Ive been aiming the food over his tongue, I've been massaging his throat (like giving a cat a pill :roll: ) to get him to eat. 
He didn't do that last time. Last time he was more eager to eat.

He weighs 129g. 2 days ago he weighed 155g. 
Drastic weight loss is not unusual for Ralph and this is not the first time we have been through this. It just has a far more adverse effect on him and his likelihood of living through the day than a hedgie who weighs say 300g. this time it's a little more worrying - ok, a lot more - than previous because this time he doesn't seem to want to eat.
Parasites and illness / tumours have been ruled out. The vet seems to think it's just the way he is and he has a faulty digestive system....not very helpful....but she's as perplexed as we are....
His shape has gone from a teardrop to an 8 shape.
He can barely stand up.
I took his wheel out last night. Lil booger, despite his frailty, still wanted to get on his wheel; he's still trying to get around.
RalphsDad - is a basketcase with worry - and is working from home today....mostly so he can keep an eye on Ralph and try and feed him some more.

Any healing energy and get well thoughts for Ralph today would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry Ralph isn't doing well again. I really wish I could help. I'll be thinking of you guys.  
I can't imagine anyone could love their hedgie more.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Reading this post just breaks my heart  I will continue to pray for little Ralph to get better.
Maybe a 2nd opinion could help shed light on the cause.

Hugs and Prayers
Larry


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh no, I hate to hear Ralph is not doing too good. I've been wondering how that little guy has been lately. Sending positive thoughts both of your ways.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

sending tons or hugs & love & good vibes your way...

one of my hedgies just got over a 5-6 "not gonna do it!" attitude towards food. he has done this his entire life as well. & while he loooooooves food -"real food", he has never eaten a ton at once...i think some are just like that. but Ralph seems to take it to the extreme. 

hmmm...have you tried things other than A/D? maybe he doesn't like it for some reason? maybe another type or some baby food? i know these are a) pitiful suggestions & b) things you have probably already tried...but i want to help & want Ralph to eat!

********HUGS to Ralph & RalphsFamily********


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear what you are going through  I hope Ralph gets back to himself and feels better. *Hugs


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ralph.  I really hope he will pull through and start eating again. 

I don't have any idea if this would work with a hedgie, and I also don't know how well it works with dogs, but I've seen some vets prescribing digestive enzymes for dogs with a faulty digestive system. Maybe that's something you could ask your vet about. 

Good luck to both of you! Please keep us posted.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's really tough when he takes it to this level...

Lately he has been going through one of his "yesterday i liked that but today i don't" phases and it's exhausting trying to keep up with him and second guess him...not to mention that the house smells of cat food *bleugh* ...don't even ask about the frozen Hills AD cube exploding in the microwave....
:shock: 
Last night we had 4 tins of different food open and some other little treats he has liked in the past - not interested. I think he also gets to the point where he hasn't eaten anything and therefore is no longer interested in food of any sort. The Hills is the easiest by far to syringe...and when he's he's on the brink like this it's more about getting "something" in him rather than whether he likes it or not. It's like he's on hunger strike!

Good job we have Cleo who benefits from all this "wonderful" food, so it doesn't go in the garbage and he thinks the variety is great! (mostly)

I'm certainly thinking that a second vet opinion may very well be the next step...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Lots of Reiki is coming your way!!!

Does he like SunshineFactor? I will put a drop on Snarf's 'yech! salad?' foods and he at least eats the stuff that the SF touched. He apparently is like many hedgies and LOVES the stuff...if you haven't tried it, it's $13 well spent.

Off to do Reiki...


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks MissC - Ralph needs all the help he can get right now....he's a little fragile bag of bones and quills. I hate when I can hold him and feel his ribs....  
Haven't tried SF - will get some on the way home.....


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

When I couldn't get Lulu to eat, she was willing to take vanilla Ensure. I also fed her soy yogurt, and the dessert baby foods...not very nutritious but I was desperate to get something into her and she had a real sweet tooth.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Poor ralph,sorry to hear that he is having such a rough time of it
. have u given him any acidophilus at all? would mealworms tempt him at all?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Unfortunately Ralph has never taken to mealies  in a sort of "you want me to _eat_ THAT?" kind of a way....can't say that I blame him....

RalphsDad just called...he's so upset...
He has managed to get some more food into Ralph...but he now weighs 127g...he's wasting away before our very eyes...

Kind of glad I can close my office door.....


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

how heartbreaking.    how about sub-q?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh poor Ralph. He must be such a tiny wee guy. Maybe the Ensure would be an option for him. Just to get something in.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

RalphsDad is on his way to the vets - to talk about options, maybe sub-q.. He's going to pick up Sunshine Factor and Carnivore Care...
I should go get some Ensure too...

I feel like we're fighting the clock here....


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor little Ralph. Sending hugs and prayers to him.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

The poor little guy, I can't imagine what you're going through. Definitely sending good vibes your way! 

Definitely talk to your vet about sub-q injections. If Ralph is dehydrated, he may be even less inclined to eat. I sometimes give sub-q saline to the rats I work with, and it can bring them back from the brink. I'm not sure if you can give nutrients by sub-q, or only IV, but getting the vet up intervene on that point is a good idea. Not sure what else I can add... Liam really likes the soft meat baby foods, like turkey or chicken, any chance Ralph would go for that? 

Sorry I can't be of more help! I really hope everything turns out okay - I'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock and I send our love and positive vibes - good luck sweetie.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bumping for Ralph's sake. 

Send those vibes!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That sounds horrible, its like....its like hedgie anorexia. I hope and pray that little Ralph gets better


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Poor little boy!! Poor you!!

Hugs, gentle ones to you and Ralph and Ralph's dad!!

My oldest cat, who's 20, we can't keep anything in her either and the vets have ran every test. 2 weeks ago I found a product called Catsure, it's ensure but for cats, and the vet says it has more of the essentials in it than the people version. White Socks my elderly girl, she's actually gained a few pounds this week from it! I've been mixing it with everything and she'll gets some of it in her at every try. It comes in a purple pop can, it's 10$ canadian a can, but I bought a case. 

Good luck! We'll all channel positive vibes!!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks loads everyone, the good wishes are very comforting  
Ralph is sleeping right now.
By the time RalphsDad got to the vets there were no vets in the office, only the receptionist i guess. She wouldn't give out any Sunshine Factor but we did get some Carnivore Care. 
We've got some of that in him. We'll be syringing him every couple of hours....


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Something is better than nothing! Hang in there Ralph <3


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Sending positive vibes to poor Ralphie......Hope he feels better soon <3 Blaine & Tails


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

i will be thinking of him please keep us posted


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Ralph! I hope he gets better! At least he ate a little something!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes for little Ralph! Hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers for little Ralph


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Well Ralph scraped through the night...his dad was up at 2am feeding him...
He weighed 125g this morning, we managed to get some food in him before we left...

I think i can get into the vet this afternoon...despite the pretty rotten snow storm we're having....

I'll keep y'all posted.

Thanks for the kind thoughts and wishes...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bumping for Ralph


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

poor little Ralph. sending all the good ju ju I can to him.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

How is Ralph doing?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I've been thinking about Ralph.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

sending hedgie hugs for Ralph from the hufflepuffs


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for asking...um...

*tries to compose self and closes office door* 

He weighed 121g this morning when I left. Ralphsdad is working from home today and is keeping a close eye on him. I just talked to him and Ralph weighs even less now...don't know what...he couldn't really speak...
We have talked about another vet visit...but we're not sure what they can do at this point, they can't give us any answers as it is....there's nothing they can find wrong with him without being invasive, he's just too tiny and weak to handle anything. So right now he is being kept warm and as comfortable as possible.
I don't blame vets at all, I realise hedgies are a bit of a mystery. I just wonder if it would be any easier for us if we had an answer that's all. "Don't know" just seems lame ya know?

Last night we tried to get puppy milk and Carnivore care into him... for a weak lil guy he can sure clamp his mouth shut.
Tried sugar / water ....no luck.
So we barely got any food into him.
I felt like we were torturing him - it was heart breaking.

It is quite tragic to see and I can't bear it that he's suffering. It's so tough because we have fought so hard for him, we've been so hands on with him and he's fading despite our best efforts.

I think it is only a matter of a short time now for him.

....I must look like a wreck....I certainly feel like one...

Thanks so much for your support everyone...I'll let you know how this afternoon goes....


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

oh no! I didn't realize Ralph was sick too  

For syringe feeding, all of my hedgies HATE Hill's A/D food. There's another food you can get at cat/dog vets made by a different vet company. It's called "Medical (pronounced Medi-Cal) Recovery", it's the exact same consistency as A/D and just as easy to syringe. It's the exact "kind" of food to - for sick animals and there's lots of nutrients/calories packed into it, so feeding 1/4 of can of it, for example, would be equal to feeding a full can of a different food.

Baby food also works well - you just have to experiment. Puff really like her "organic turkey casserole" and "organic pears" this morning. The other thing you could try is buying 'Royal Canin Baby cat" dry food. The food pieces are so itty bitty and full of tasty fat that most hedgehogs can't resist. I put a handful in Puff's bed so if she doesn't feel like getting up she can chow down there.

Wishing Ralph the best of luck! I would ask your vet about digestive disorders. I don't know if hedgehogs can get things like Inflammatory Bowel Disease or Pancreatitis, but these cause cats and dogs not to eat and go off their food regularily.

Actually there's a food out here called "Medical Gastro High-Energy" for cats. My kitty cat has chornic digestive issues but has to be on other special food for urinary crystals. However she sometimes goes on "food strikes" and feeding her this gastro food gets her digestive system working again and then she gets to go back on her other food. Maybe he does need an anitbiotic or medicine to settle his stomach?

The other thing you MAY want to consider is running some bloodwork (not sure if you have or not) because Kidney Failure is another big one that causes them not to eat. Basically the toxins build up in their blood and they feel too yucky to eat. 

SUB-Q fluids help flush out their body and make them feel better - not matter what's causing the problem so I HIGHLY reccommend giving that a try. 

Hope your little guy gets better soon!!!!!!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

RalphsDad has a plan...

He has managed to pry open Ralph's mouth through sheer bloody-mindedness and determination, I think and get 4 mls (cc's? i dunno, whatever the big syringe is) of food into him. He got him up to 124g....phew! The last time we brought him back from the brink, he was 125g.
He's heading out to the vets again....he'll also be stocking up on various Ralph-friendly foods.
I mentioned Medi-cal to him Snufflepuff (Ralph already has BabyCat 34 in his bed  )

I think I'd like to get off this emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf is too crankt to cross his fing...um...toes. But mine are crossed...hoping, wishing, willing...sending loads of positive energy to all of you.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I was hoping for better news  Keep fighting Ralph!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope he gets better!!!!! I can't even imagine what it would be like to have to deal with a situation like yours. Sending good vibes to him


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of syringe are you using? Near the back side of their mouths is a gap in their teeth there is a gap which you should be able to wiggle the tip of the syringe into. A 1ml/cc syringe works perfectly for this. The only problem with a 1ml syringe is you get the syringe in and if hedgie decides to start swallowing, almost immediately the syringe is empty and you have to start again. Often having to start again means hedgie looses interest. 

There are toddler syringes that hold 10ml that have the same size tip as the 1ml syringe. The tip is offset. They work fairly well but aren't quite as easy to wiggle into their mouths. 

Keep trying every 2-3 hours. 

They are stubborn and especially when they stop eating they start feeling yucky and then don't feel like eating. 

Sending lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks so much everyone...

Nancy, we have the 1 ml syringe - and yes it is exactly as you describe, one squirt and you're done - and we have the bigger one, I think it's about 6ml, it's not 10, pretty sure it's 6. I've been syringing into the side of his mouth....wasn't aware of the gap though...i shall aim for that....hopefully it will make life easier on all involved. When we've had to syringe him previously he's been more willing so it wasn't as much of a battle to get the syringe in there.

Kinda sorry to be dragging you all in on my roller coaster with me, but honestly (don't want to sound dramatic but...) I don't know how we (i, mainly) would have managed without you all out there in cyber space 
It's hard to actually "talk" to people about it face to face and even to my friends on the phone....and it's terribly unattractive and unprofessional if i start blubbing - which i'm likely to....so to be able to type to understanding people who can't see me snivelling is very comforting and helpful.

I know other people try to understand but i think only other hedgie owners (and pet owners) truly get it...he's a small pet, we've not had him long, but we're super attached to the lil guy, probably because of his on-going poor health that we're so hands-on with him.

My colleagues are as supportive as they can be...they know my nose blowing is not because i have a cold.... :? but well, it's just not the same...

So thanks everyone


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

We're glad to be here to listen hun. I know other people might not understand the attachment to a hedgehog like they might understand with say a dog, so feel free to tell us anything and everything and blubber all you want. <3


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Just hang in there! You're are being an AWESOME hedgie-mom (and it sounds like Ralph has an awesome hedgie-dad too!) and Ralph is very lucky to have such a dedicated team!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Poor Ralph  I'll say a special prayer for him... Regina sends her love too


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Thinking about Ralph and sending good vibes to you guys! <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We're all thinking of you, hubby & Ralph & all hoping he gets better. You're doing a wonderful job. The thing about these forums is we all get to share in the laughter (which helps us), but we also share the tears (which helps you). Between Ralph & Atticus, I've been a hedgie-hugging, crying mess. 
I hope he continues to do better, and will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm hoping for the best for your little guy! Hang in there.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone...it's not good news though.

Lil Ralph passed this evening.

RIP lil guy

xx


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh no D: Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry for your loss. Little Ralph will be missed. We're all here for you.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

So, so, so, so sorry.....Sounds like you did all anyone could have possibly done. He was lucky to have you! Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Ralph!!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Poor sweet little Ralph. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i am so, so sorry that Ralph is gone.

but so very glad you & RalphsDad were his parents & fought so incredibly hard to keep him happy & healthy. you were beyond amazing in your efforts & your love for him. 

all 3 of you were incredibly lucky to have each other. he chose you well.

******************HUGE HUGS******************


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a goosebump wave go down my body when I read this.  I'm pretty upset so I can't imagine how you feel. the loss of a pet is losing a family member. You did all you could though, and he was so so so very lucky to have you to love him and help him try and fight. 

I'm still sending those good vibes your way.

Hugs from me, Napoleon, and Fuzzie.


----------

